# What is the best advice you have been given?



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I have received some good advice over the years but sometimes I forget about what was said to me. What is some good advice you have been given?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

To laugh at myself.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

If in doubt don't do it.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

If it feels good, do it.


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

take things one at a time, one day at a time. 

no question is stupid, unless unasked. 

be yourself and be honest about it. 

be a gentleman and treat ladies with respect.


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

Just because you _feel_ something, it doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 23, 2006)

Got it not to long ago... still rings in my head.

"Man, we're all bloody under the skin, no exceptions. But you mustn't show your weakness by showing that you're afraid of them. Just don't give a **** about anyone but yourself when it comes to your fears."


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

"You're damned if you do, and you're damned if you don't."

Well okay, that not exactly _advice_ per se, but it's the truest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If you can't beat them, arrange to have them beaten.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

Rocky says 'its not how hard you can hit, its how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward'


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Someone very special gave me some advice tonight.

"love like you've never been hurt"


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Your not a failure as long as you try.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

A problem is like a brick wall, and there are always ways around it. You can go over it, dig under it, or you can even drill a hole through it.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

If you don't risk anything, you risk even more.

and

Every now and then say, "What the f-ck." "What the f-ck" gives you freedom. Freedom brings opportunity. Opportunity makes your future. If you can't say it, you can't do it.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

A song that gave me some great/simplistic sounding insight was 'Return to Innocence' by Enigma:
_Don't care what people say, just follow your own way_. It's become one of my huge 'staple sayings' forever. I'm non-comformist and it really speaks to me about that, saying screw other people's notions about what life should be about, or how people should be, I can only speak for myself and no one can get in my way, it sort of got me into that perspective.


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: re: What is the best advice you have been given?*



brenidil said:


> no question is stupid, unless unasked.


Ask a question and you are stupid for 5 minutes. Don't ask, and you remain stupid forever.


----------



## christina (Nov 28, 2006)

"if someone doesn't want to be your friend, don't worry about it, that's their problem"

this one was told to me by the most outgoing person i know, when we were just starting to be friends.. 
"if you don't have anything to say, it's ok not to talk..you shouldn't just talk for the sake of talking... but if you do want to say something, and are scared to say it, then that's something you should work on."


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

from risky business, 'sometimes you just gotta say what the ****'


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

"Until they prove you otherwise, treat everyone you meet as a friend" 

Now if only I can remember that every time I meet new people!


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

Best advice I was given was that which I read off of a t-shirt. It had Tony Montana (Scarface) stills on the front with text underneath. The stills were of him from the end of the movie getting riddled but still fighting back (with the help of a little white powder), with the words "never give up" underneath the pics. Maybe a little silly, but I was, I think, 20 at the time when I saw it and the impression it made on me has stuck with me ever since.


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: re: What is the best advice you have been given?*



lilly said:


> If in doubt don't do it.


I don't really think that's good advice. I'm always doubting myself, so as a result I'm a 19 year old hermit to lives inside her room. :hide I don't think we should be encouraging people to run away or hide from their problems.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: What is the best advice you have been given?*



Tigerlily said:


> lilly said:
> 
> 
> > If in doubt don't do it.
> ...


That's not how I interpreted it. I read it as, "If you're instincts tell you it's a bad idea, don't do it." My instincts tell me my doubts are unfounded all the time.

My mom gave me the best advice: A boy treats his girlfriend like he treats his mother.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

If you cant drive with the fear, how do you expect to conquer it?
-"freedom is never freedom from....only freedom "to"." -You have to accept things in order to move forward.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.
Beauty fades but dumb is forever.


----------



## Alfred (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: re: What is the best advice you have been given?*



tuna said:


> Just because you _feel_ something, it doesn't mean it's true.


 :agree


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

take things as they come


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's a good one for getting over social anxiety disorder:

~Stop the thinking, start the doing!!

Also:
~Analysis = Paralysis
~Find out who you are, and then do it on purpose.
~Live each day like it was your last.
~Take it easy. Slow talk, relax, calm down.


----------



## topaz07 (Jan 13, 2007)

'Obtaining happiness is achieveable merely by altering one's perception' okay so nobody gave me this advice I made it up myself but I believe it to be true.


----------



## anxiouslittleme (Feb 17, 2006)

no-one is out to get you any more than you are out to get yourself

and

people will only bother you if you let them. they can say/do what they want. your reaction is up to you.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't take advice too seriously. Nobody really knows what they are talking about. It seems simple but its not.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

"You want a goal? Life is short, so have a good time and spread some cheer while you're here. Anything deeper than that is either morose or bull%^&*.” - Michael Wong


----------



## MissMurder (Jan 27, 2007)

This isn't advice, but something that helped. My counsellor from way back when told me this:

While you're sitting there worrying about what people think of you, those people are sitting there and worrying what YOU think of THEM!

In alot of cases, that is so true!!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Be good to yourself 'cause that's all there is to it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Triumph is overcoming obstacles 

It is better to have loved and to have lost then to have never loved at all 

You have the right to love yourself, love others and to be loved.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Mark Borchardt, the main guy in AMERICAN MOVIE said this in an interview. One of my all time favorite quotes, and I have a bunch saved on my PC.


My dad would always talk about retirement, and elude to the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. And I say all you've got at the end of the rainbow is death. You're riding the rainbow right now.


----------

